# Resources > Education Center >  >  A Guide To All Sleep Disorders

## chris_3503

Hello,


                  One-third of all adult Americans--about 50 million people--complain about their sleep. Some sleep too little, some fitfully, and some too much. Although one-third of our lives is spent asleep, most of us don't know much about sleep, not even our own. We don't even know exactly why we sleep, other than--like an overnight battery recharge--sleep promotes daytime alertness. Sleep problems profoundly disturb both sleeping and waking life. 

Some useful resources to help you out from all kinds of sleep disorders 
http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov 
http://www.sleepdisordersguide.com 
http://www.stanford.edu


Regards,
chris

----------


## Barbizzle

okay... all you have posted so far has been links to other sites.  since the site are good ones with information I'm not locking this.  but please do more then just advertise other places to us  :wink2:

----------


## Gwendolyn

Yeah, not to seem harsh, but next time when you provide a link, why not use your own personal input about the sites instead of sounding like an bot or spammer. I mean, if you think they'll help someone, cool, but otherwise, don't post em'.

----------


## chris_3503

I have just came here to participate in the forum, and help other forum members who are suffering from various kinds of sleep disorders. i have posted few familiar links on this forum they are just for informational  purpose regarding sleep disorders,and they are gov n edu sites, i am not endorsing or selling products in this forum. Hope you understand my intensions. Its nice to see ur msg.



Regards,
chris

----------


## chris_3503

Its nice to see your msg. Well your site is excellent regarding dreams.If anybody asks me regarding dreams in other  forums i will suggest your site  ::-P:  .So dont worry about it hehe.
Hope to hear from you soon.





Regards,
chris

----------


## Seeker

Guys, this doesn't really meet our standards for a tutorial.  I would like Education team to work with Chris to flesh it out a little bit more, clean out the chatter,  and then restore it to the tutorial section.

It will be a good addition to our tutorials.

Thanks!

----------


## dudesuperior

Chris, it would be better if you used your own knowledge to help people, rather than directing them to a link. Why not try a layout such as this:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
A guide to all sleep disorders

Sleep paralysis

Blah blah blah blah...

Insomnia

Blah blah blah blah...

Useful links

www.Blah.Blah
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cover all the major and most common problems in your own words, and then have some useful links at the bottom. Describe all the symptoms of the disorder and what people should do to cure it. Also note what things are likely to be causing the disorder (such as stress, etc.)


I think a guide to sleep disorders would be a great idea for a tutorial if it was done properly   ::mrgreen:: 

Edit: If you are pressed for time, try and come up with a draft guide first, and then we could help improve it.

----------


## an2net

Chris, you have all my sympathy! I teach these things - to health care practitioners, so unfortunately I do not have something for laypersons at hand. I can give you some more excellent resources.

http://www.sleepeducation.com/Disorders.aspx
http://www.aasmnet.org/PatientsPublic.aspx
http://www.aastweb.org/reference.asp

I hope it helps! To make sense is not easy. If it is really a big crisis...

----------


## Vex Kitten

Can someone take out the trash ^^^^

----------


## kut_throat

Thanks for the links to those sites. I didnt know much about insomnia. All I knew what it was an inability to fall asleep or stay asleep. These sites have really helped me out with getting information on insomnia. Its been hard for me to get to understan what clinical insomnia is. I have found out what insomnia is from unaccredited sources.

----------


## lily

Two of the original links are unrelated to sleep disorders and the one that does discuss sleep disorders is far from being a complete work.

I've looked for a lot of information to better understand my sleep health, and I would say this is a poor reference.

----------


## an2net

> Thanks for the links to those sites. I didnt know much about insomnia. All I knew what it was an inability to fall asleep or stay asleep. These sites have really helped me out with getting information on insomnia. Its been hard for me to get to understan what clinical insomnia is. I have found out what insomnia is from unaccredited sources.



Dear Kut_Throat, most people believe that insomnia is the ultimate opposite of hypersomnia, when they are clinically often closely related! This site remains a bundle of confusing garble for most people, I believe, but I am glad someone found some sort of help in it. The pathology of sleep is a very unpublished issue, since it was not widely recognised as an illness until very recently. There are very few specialist physicians in this area. And most of them are doing clinical work rather than writing the business up. Go to your library and have a look at sources such as Kryger's and Chokroverty's. The details in the polysomnography may be a little too much, though.

Good luck! Some advice from a colleague: Try reading a book, a difficult but NOT interesting one. The second, more important rule is to KEEP your eyes CLOSED, no use in keeping them open!!! If you are tired and nap in the afternoon: for every hour's nap, you have to go to bed TWO hours later at night! Don't use your bed for anything else than sleep and sex! The room must be dark and cooler, but yourself very warm and comfortable. Don't go to bed hungry or too over-eaten. Exercise in daytime, stop hours before bedtime. Keep a routine. Smoking will help you keep awake, drinking alcohol will wake you in the early morning hours, if you are sensitive. Coffee has no effect on me, but tea other than chamomile wakes me up (I haven't heard anybody else previously having this problem).

----------


## kut_throat

Man, I really would like to say thank you for your advise. My shrink has told me to do all those exact things. Im trying not watch tv when I got to bed, so ive started reading a book called "The Dark Order". I dont use my bed for anything but sleep and sex like you mentioned. lol I do smoke and agree it does keep me up at night some times. But I used to take trazadone for my insomnia, and that used to make me so drowzy when I woke up in the morning. But now that Im on Seroquel I have been waking up more refressed and less drowzy. Even if I dont get that much sleep like 4-5 hours of sleep I still wake up and I still feel refresed and with no drowziness. Again thats for the advice. It really does help. Because I dont get to meet with my shrink that offten. And any info, advise, or oppinions I get really does help. I have appointment to see my shrink like every 3 weeks if not more.

----------


## an2net

> Guys, this doesn't really meet our standards for a tutorial.  I would like Education team to work with Chris to flesh it out a little bit more, clean out the chatter,  and then restore it to the tutorial section.
> 
> It will be a good addition to our tutorials.
> 
> Thanks!



Dear Seeker
I've responded now to some stuff on this thread and I think it may be worthwile to just let it go for a while where it wants to. If there are more questions, there can be more direct answers; also only in the line of assistance rather than treatment. To open a tutorial about sleep pathology that is relatively irrelevant to the average reader and almost illegal for the writer may not be such a good idea. The sites quoted are relatively professional. Smaller questions can come back for immediate discussion. Or what do you think?

On the other side: to write the details up, which is partially still controvertial, will take a lot of time from people I know to be over their heads into other work. My really good colleagues are night workers--they score tests right through the night with little time for writing. During the day they live a double life of catching up sleep and trying some normal daytime activities with us, friends and family. I am not giving up, I just want some time to gather a few collaborators to make this really good and professionally appropriate for the blog. But there were really rude remarks to Chris's initial effort. What does the Educational Team thinks?

----------

